

The Global Seed Vault, a reserve of seeds in an arctic mountain. - edu
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/29/world/europe/29seeds.html?ex=1361941200&en=f60f75f1d67464c8&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
albertcardona
Not a bad idea, but they built it at sea level. In geological time the sea
level is anything but stable.

